# Police Officer Jeff Atherly



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jeff Atherly*

Topeka Police Department, Kansas

End of Watch: Sunday, December 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 29
*Tour:* 1 year, 8 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/16/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jeff Atherly and Corporal David Gogian were shot and killed while checking on a suspicious vehicle in a grocery store parking lot, on the 1400 block of SW Huntoon Street, shortly after 6:00 pm.

Several minutes after making contact with the multiple subjects in the vehicle one them opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Atherly and Corporal Gogian. A third officer on the scene was not wounded. The subject who opened fire fled in the vehicle. He was located in a home on Third Street, and shot and wounded after a short standoff.

Officer Atherly had served with the Topeka Police Department for just under two years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Ronald Miller
Topeka Police Department
320 S Kansas Avenue
Suite 100
Topeka, KS 66603

Phone: (785) 368-9551

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21575-police-officer-jeff-atherly#ixzz2FKLOjlvj


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Atherly


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Atherly


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

